# Kingsville Airshow 2016



## Prof. Salt (May 6, 2014)

the winds were blowing 30 knots and gusting higher, but the show went off without a hitch. The CAF did their Pearl Harbor reinactment, and their explosions resulted in grass fires that must have burned half the grass on the airfield. After an hour or so they got most of it out and the show continued. Here's a few of the shots I captured.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Very nice, Air shows are a bunch of fun to shoot.


----------



## raysreef (Jun 29, 2009)

Awesome photos !


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Cool pics.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Nice shots*

I gotta get to an airshow. Great shots.

Griz


----------

